# looking for Taiji and Xing Yi Students in the St.louis area



## baji (Aug 23, 2016)

Does anyone in st.louis mo want to learn Yang style taiji quan and Xing yi Quan. I also teach weapons practice as well. I have been studying under a 6th duan master for 12 years and also trained karate and judo FYI.
classes are free in Wilmore park on Sunday's and my  backyard in the afternoon. please let me know if anyone is interested. I am not an expert and am just wanting some people to train with me. I have much experience in Shanxi and Hebei style Xing Yi as well.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 23, 2016)

baji said:


> Does anyone in st.louis mo want to learn Yang style taiji quan and Xing yi Quan. I also teach weapons practice as well. I have been studying under a 6th duan master for 12 years and also trained karate and judo FYI.
> classes are free in Wilmore park on Sunday's and my  backyard in the afternoon. please let me know if anyone is interested. I am not an expert and am just wanting some people to train with me. I have much experience in Shanxi and Hebei style Xing Yi as well.


Too far away from me but all styles I'd enjoy training in. Good luck on finding training partners. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2016)

baji said:


> Does anyone in st.louis mo want to learn Yang style taiji quan and Xing yi Quan. I also teach weapons practice as well. I have been studying under a 6th duan master for 12 years and also trained karate and judo FYI.
> classes are free in Wilmore park on Sunday's and my  backyard in the afternoon. please let me know if anyone is interested. I am not an expert and am just wanting some people to train with me. I have much experience in Shanxi and Hebei style Xing Yi as well.



I too am too far away, and I hope you have more luck than I had trying to get a Xingyiquan group together, I'm Hebei style and in my area, Xingyi is a hard sell.

I'm also Yang Taijiquan, but I am not teaching at the moment, but I do wish you luck in getting a group together


----------



## Pnoble (Apr 9, 2017)

I'm interested in coming by. What time do you practice on Sunday?


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 28, 2017)

baji said:


> Does anyone in st.louis mo want to learn Yang style taiji quan and Xing yi Quan. I also teach weapons practice as well. I have been studying under a 6th duan master for 12 years and also trained karate and judo FYI.
> classes are free in Wilmore park on Sunday's and my  backyard in the afternoon. please let me know if anyone is interested. I am not an expert and am just wanting some people to train with me. I have much experience in Shanxi and Hebei style Xing Yi as well.


 
Welcome to the board!


----------



## Pnoble (May 23, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## darkwind5 (Mar 15, 2019)

baji said:


> Does anyone in st.louis mo want to learn Yang style taiji quan and Xing yi Quan. I also teach weapons practice as well. I have been studying under a 6th duan master for 12 years and also trained karate and judo FYI.
> classes are free in Wilmore park on Sunday's and my  backyard in the afternoon. please let me know if anyone is interested. I am not an expert and am just wanting some people to train with me. I have much experience in Shanxi and Hebei style Xing Yi as well.


Are you still doing this?  I'd love to come by and check it out.


----------

